# Need Help with LGB Locomotive Light Bulbs



## KisNap

Hi Everyone,

I got an LGB 2085D locomotive engine which is in good shape, but had a few light bulbs burnt out. I bought a set of 5V bulbs and installed them, but they don't light when the motor is engaged. I know they work because if I put the loco switch in position 2 (smoke generator and lights only) they light up. I'm running the loco in standard DC on a powerful transformer. Is there a different voltage I can get that will work better? There are two bulbs on the back that were already in it that work as you'd expect. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you!

The light bulbs this unit takes are not screw in. It's a bulb with two metal posts that you push into the socket.


----------



## MichaelE

If the bulbs are good, something is wrong with the circuit.

Check to see that you are getting the required voltage at the socket and work backwards from there.


----------



## KisNap

I don't have the proper tools to test for that that and don't think I can anyway. The socket consists of two tiny holes that you push the bulb into. Kind of like if you were to replace a single small Christmas light bulb. Here's a picture of it (enlarged). Could it be I got an LGB LED light and I need incandescent? If it were an LED It'd think it'd either be full on or full off. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bofahs

When you removed the bulbs that were "burnt out", did you check them? That is, did you apply voltage to them to confirm that the problem is the bulb, and not the circuit? I'd do that first. Next, you can get a really cheap, flea market multimeter for just a few bucks. That, and a couple of strands of thin wire to fit in the bulb socket will give you the means to test the circuit. 

I mean, you may get lucky changing bulbs, voltages, etc., but in the end, diagnosing the problem is a time-and-money saver.


----------



## KisNap

Thanks bofahs. There seems to be a problem with the front lights entirely. I replaced the bulbs in the front and the back. Going in reverse works fine. If I have the switch on the locomotive sent to turn the motor off (lights & smoke only) going forward the lights do illuminate, but once I put the switch in position with the motor on, they don't light. Somewhere I'm losing power, but I don't know how to even try to pinpoint it. Any thoughts?


----------

